# Removing Scratches From Glass



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I found a guy locally for me to use as a out source for polishing scratches out of glass...I've not seen this process yet..will this week...but wanted to post this for those that might be looking for a source for scratch removal...

http://www.stopscratchedglass.com/default.asp


----------



## Elk42 (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks dboy


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

let us know how it goes. of course the site link wasn't very informative. but would like to know how deep of scratches in the glas can be fixed.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

lild said:


> let us know how it goes. of course the site link wasn't very informative. but would like to know how deep of scratches in the glas can be fixed.


The guy told me that the biggest part of his biz is commercial store front windows. where the taggers use the acid pens that etch the windows...his machine can remove those and not distort the glass

I'll keep you posted for sure


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

just wondering how good of a job he can do on car windows. i have tried sanding scratches and then buffing them out. but not much luck. so i was wondering how good and maybe the process he does to remedy this. currently on my car i have some scratches on the drivers glass. repairing would be a nice option than replaceing. plus i want to tint my windows.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

lild said:


> just wondering how good of a job he can do on car windows. i have tried sanding scratches and then buffing them out. but not much luck. so i was wondering how good and maybe the process he does to remedy this. currently on my car i have some scratches on the drivers glass. repairing would be a nice option than replaceing. plus i want to tint my windows.


I'm headed over on Thursday...I'm taking my beat Ranger..you know the one and see if he can lift the crank arm scratches in the drivers window...nothing to big a deal..its a freebie for me ...will try and get some pics of this process


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

looking forward too it.


----------



## blink21me (Nov 15, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

My truck was in the shop for a repair, so I have not made it yet...this week looks better


----------



## WMWOOT (Jul 14, 2008)

I am interested in hearing about how it goes with the scratch removal. I am sure the success depends on how deep the scratches are. I have a 2008 X5 4.8 and got one tiny pit in the center of the windshield with only 800 miles on it. Of course, the first small scratch on a brand new windshield is more easily noticable. With my previous vehicle, I just waited until a nice peeble or small rock hits the windshield, causing a small crack, then have the glass replaced............BEWARE ..........get a quality glass installer. Some windshield installers should not be in the business. I had a nightmare experience with replacing another vehicle's glass through a dealership, an MPV, not a BMW.


----------



## FMINUS (Oct 3, 2007)

Car windows are different because there is a film in most auto windshields so its harder/impossible to polish out


----------



## chicagobob (May 29, 2006)

The film is usually in the inside of the glass so if the scratch is on the outside you should be good.


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

*Not a scratch... but...*

I have 6K miles on my '08 535i. Don't have any scratches on the windshield, but when driving into bright sun, I can see the windsheld covered in the little microscopic "dings" I assume from normal road dirt that sandblasts the surface under daily driving conditions.

It seems odd that this should be such a noticeable issue with only 6K miles. Does BMW use a different glass formulation that causes the surface to pit a lot easier than others?

Is there any reasonable glass treatment that will minimize the pitting (or reduce their effect on visibility)?

Thanks.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

jesimmons said:


> I have 6K miles on my '08 535i. Don't have any scratches on the windshield, but when driving into bright sun, I can see the windsheld covered in the little microscopic "dings" I assume from normal road dirt that sandblasts the surface under daily driving conditions.
> 
> It seems odd that this should be such a noticeable issue with only 6K miles. Does BMW use a different glass formulation that causes the surface to pit a lot easier than others?
> 
> ...


I have the same thing on my 335, with 16k miles. Sometimes it looks perfect, and sometimes it's like driving in outer space. At least the way outer space looks in the movies 

I'd love to find a way to clear that up, but I doubt there is a way.


----------



## Elk42 (Jan 29, 2008)

you know its funny you guys mentioned the "pits" in the sun. i see the same thing. i guess we have to deal with it just like stones on the front end. live and let live. but man you just want it to be perfect all the time.


----------



## alert 5 (Apr 18, 2008)

Try this.
http://eastwood.resultspage.com/search?p=Q&ts=custom&w=glass+polish&submit.x=41&submit.y=16


----------



## x986 (Oct 27, 2006)

Dave,
Are you there? We are waiting breathlessly.
Richard


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

x986 said:


> Dave,
> Are you there? We are waiting breathlessly.
> Richard


 I've had so much crap come up this has not been on the list..sorry...its about time to detail your ride again:rofl:


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Any updates on this process?

I noticed a few scratches I must have made on my windshield when I was trying to rub-off some pigeon dirt the other day. I used paper towels but they were made from the harsh recycled type of paper; that's all I had handy at that time and could not stand the stain. I should have waited. I cannot believe it left scratches!


----------



## DetailDan (Jul 3, 2007)

http://www.lakecountrymfg.com/spec_products_GPSPRO.html


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

*Polishing Glass*
A sound understanding of the proper technique and a good process will produce excellent results even with a mediocre product. A quality product used without the proper surface preparation or application technique will never obtain a satisfactory result. Using the proper methodology (surface preparation, using a quality product, along with the correct application technique) will ensure an excellent result.

Some methods described may be beyond the capabilities of the average detailer or enthusiast; in this case we strongly encourage the reader to consult a professional detailer or body shop concerning the matters discussed herein.

The writer assumes no responsibility, expressed or implied, due to misuse or misinterpretation of the information or methods used, or for any vehicle damage or injury that may occur due to the suggestions and information offered.

a) Stage One Corrosion [: defined as a surface with light to moderate corrosion damage to the paint surface]

b) Stage Two Corrosion [: definition when the dirt/corrosion deposits are no longer on the surface but have started to break down the molecular structure, leaving an etched or white haze on the surface after the stain has been removed, with moderate to serious paint damage]

Once the glass surface has been washed and cleaned (detailers clay) any minor imperfections can be removed with an abrasive glass polish (Autoglym Car Class Polish or DP High Performance Glass Restorer) This thick citrus-based cream safely pulls contaminants out of the glass, including alkaline mineral deposits, and then smoothes out etched glass (autogeek.org)

Be aware the some imperfections cannot be removed and you may have to replace it. If you can catch your fingernail in the scratch 0.4 Mil (0 .004 ***8211;inch deep) you should consult a professional glass repair / replacement company.

A replacement windscreen can sometimes be claimed on an insurance policy without loss of no-claim bonus, dependant upon coverage (check first with insurance company).Some windscreen ***8216;glass***8217; is actually a plastic resin and will scratch easily, consult your dealer to find out what material was used for the OEM windshield.

*Methodology *
***8226;Clean glass to remove dirt, dust or road grime from surfaces (also see note 1) 
***8226;Apply clay (Magic Clay®) and lubricant solution (WooliteTM / Water 5:1) onto the glass surface (Do not apply to plastic as dulling may occur.) 
***8226;Apply a quarter (coin) size amount of Autoglym Car Glass Polish***8482; or Iz Einzette Glas Polish to a damp cutting / polishing foam pad (LC Orange or White) attached to a Porter Cable HS rotary polisher set at speed 1200 rpm. 
***8226;Heat caused by abrasive polishing can soften and damage glass; foam pad and product used must minimize heat build-up. Since glass is a poor heat conductor any friction heat built up from polishing must be kept to a minimum by using sufficient product and regular misting of both the polishing pad and glass surface with water. 
***8226;Apply to half of the windshield, polishing first in an up and down motion then in a left-to-right motion and then repeat on the other side, proceed to other glass surfaces. 
***8226;Go over the glass several times in each direction, glass will polish virtually residue free. 
***8226;Wipe off any residue, and polish with a clean dry 100% cotton Micro fibre cloth. 
***8226;Inspect glass for clarity and smoothness. Repeat if necessary. 
***8226;If the glass has PPG Industries Optech clear coating a more aggressive polish may be required

*Alternative products / methods:* 
a) Apply Zaino Z-12 with a damp cotton cloth to cool glass, apply to small sections at a time and allow to completely dry, buffing with a clean dry cotton towel. If there is any smearing or residue left just use Stoner***8217;s Invisible Glass or any good quality glass cleaner to remove excess residue.

b) Janvil Scratch Remover (JV-326 / Glass Renew JV-325) - Janvil Glass Restore Scratch System

c) Glass Technology Inc - http://www.gtglass.com/scratchremoval.htm

*Alternative pads-* these 4-inch ***8216;Metal Polishing Pads***8217; are made of course, 600 grit nylon (Scotchbrite®) and are designed for hard / rough surfaces like aluminium diamond plate, pitted aluminium, chrome, and glass. Top of the Line Auto Detailing Supplies

*Glass Scratch Removers- *This glass polishing kit comprises one 2-inch diameter felt bob mounted on a ¼-inch shaft, with a tub of abrasive optical grade Cerium powder. This will remove glass scratches that you can***8217;t feel with your fingernail (approximately 0.004") To remove scratches that you cannot feel with your fingernail, mark them on the inside of the glass with a crayon or a piece of tape. (Deeper scratches may not be possible to completely remove.)

Mix up a small quantity of the abrasive powder with some water to make wet slurry, and dip the flat end of the felt bob in it and use the fastest electric drill speed available, work the slurry up and down across the scratch until it is removed, keep the surface wet - do not allow the slurry to dry out, otherwise the glass will get hot - http://www.caswellplating.com/buffs/glass.htm

*Note *
Do not use an abrasive polish on Targa ***8216;glass***8217; tops as they are actually a plastic (Lexan) and an abrasive will remove the tint Suggested product- Plexus (BTI Chemicals Plexus® Glass Polish & Cleaner)

Glass Polishing Kit for Deep Scratches most glass polishers contain Cerium Oxide an optical polishing compound (belonging to the group of elements known as rare earth) all necessary precautions should be used with regard to the dust produced. Removes deep scratches from automotive glass and save the replacement costs, this abrasive system literally grinds away imperfections until scratches disappear, works best with a HS Rotary set at 1500-2000 RPM.

*Warning- this system removes glass,* maintain a wet surface and keep pad moving to avoid heat build-up an avoid causing optical distortion Eastwoods kit includes: self-adhering hook and loop pad, coarse, medium and fine abrasives. (Pro Glass Polishing Kit (40011) and instructions from Eastwood.com) - http://www.eastwood.com/shopping/pro...&keyword=40030

*Glass Polishing System *(Lake County GPS Kit)
Polish and restore automotive glass and other glass surfaces, machine powered system restores clarity by removing wiper tracks, light scratches and other minor defects
***8226;3 7/8 ***8211; inch Backing Plate (5/8***8221; x 11 Thread) 
***8226;DA Adapter 
***8226;4 oz. Glass Polish 
***8226;3.5 oz. Glass Sealant 
***8226;Sealant Applicator 
***8226;2 - Abraded Levelling Discs
Lake County Mfg - http://www.lakecountrymfg.com

*Notes: *
1. Do not use on Lexan, Plexiglas or clear plastics (See Polishing Plastic). 
2. Do not use abrasive glass polish on after market-tinted glass or you will probably scratch the surface 
3. For deeply etched water spots' or pits (caused by sand or road stones) in the glass surface, do not attempt to polish them out, consult an automotive glass vendor as glass used on later model cars is soft and thin (this may vary by manufacturer) due to weight / cost savings by vehicle manufactures and polishing could cause glass to crack. 
4. Do not use on glass with either internal antenna or defroster elements. 
5. Some windshields and mirrors have a tinted plastic coating or a blue tint that will scratch or be damaged, only polish or use synthetic wool on uncoated glass.

*Information resource- *
Automotive Detailing Inside & Out, A Knowledge Base for the Perfectionist***8211; by Jon Miller

*© TOGWT ***8482; Ltd Copyright 2002-2008, all rights reserved​*
This is one of is one of a series of unbiased and informative, knowledge based, subject specific articles, which are dedicated to the automotive detailing enthusiast or professional detailer in search of development and further education

Copyright and intellectual property rights-© This work is registered with the UK Copyright Service All original material is copyright, unless otherwise stated, and may be copied and distributed for non-commercial purposes only provided that you retain all copyright and other proprietary notices contained in the original material and a reference to © TOGWT ***8482; is included, any unauthorized use of these materials may violate copyrights and/or trademarks


----------

